# Tricycle with chain



## chriscokid (May 3, 2010)

what is it??

http://cgi.ebay.com/EARLY-CHILD-CHILDREN-OLD-BICYCLE-BIKE-TRICYCLE-CHAIN-/200391007011?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ea83c1b23#ht_500wt_754


----------



## ridingtoy (May 7, 2010)

I'll try to do a little digging over the weekend to see if I can ID it.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (May 9, 2010)

Did some digging and really couldn't find anything looking close to this chain drive trike. My gut feeling is that it's a PAL tricycle from the 1930s. What's left of the headbadge decal is even in the shape of a PAL decal. PAL tricycles were made in La Porte, Indiana.

Dave


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (May 15, 2010)

This ones for sale-(trade X53,COLORFLOW)  ross  red&white now     orig. Chrome & blue ,horn tank,truss rods, skip tooth , one wheel needs spokes n tire            pic . In the gallery  (BIKES  4whldrftn)


----------

